# Do bettas like color-changing lights?



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

Do they? I have a little light feature that changes color, and I was wondering if my bettas would like it if it was next to their tank.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_I have a Hawkeye color changing LED light in my Sapphire's tank, and when I change the colors, he is constantly lookin up to see what color it is going to be, it is very interesting how they notice, when a color is changing, as soon as I go to press the button, and he senses it, he comes racing to the top to watch the colors change, and I watch him doing it, so I beleive he likes it, as well as my first fish that was in that tank, my Sammy, he is in a 5 gal, now and it does not have color changing lights, I wonder if he misses it?? lol_


----------



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh, that's cool that your's watch them! I just wondered if the light was constantly changing colors, if it would stress them out? The light feature I have changes colors constantly.

I plan on using it at night along with a small, white light to use as a night light. That way, I can see them at night for a little while without having the 2 15w tank lights on. Am I right to think that the fish would prefer the nightlight (moonlight) stage over the full "daylight" stage? Can they be in "moonlight" for a few hours before going completely dark?


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Betta's do have a rest/sleep cycle like our own, so if the light is on for a few hours, then shuts off, because I shut off both tank lights at night when we all go to bed, hahaha..me and my daughter, and the fishy's but moonlight would be a better option that a bright light, too much light will stress them out, if they don't get a good night's rest..like us


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

There should be a way to keep the light steady mode, instead of blinking or randomly changing all the time, what type of tank is it?


----------



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

It's not actually for a tank. It's just a decoration thing.

With whatever nightlights I use, it would just be for a few hours, before going completely dark for the night.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh yea, that is fine


----------



## BettaFish1530 (Mar 30, 2016)

Super Glad It's Ok. Phew. I recently Got a New Betta and a One gallon Tank. The tank comes with 11 Different Color Features. 7 Colors In all. U Can Make it to where it stays on one color or Changes. There is slow and Medium and fast and there is One where U can Make the colours change Randomly instead of in order. I usually Leave it on for about 3-4 Hours and I make sure i turn it off when I go to bed. Also when just get up to go to school I open my curtains And leave the LED lights off so He can Have a break from them and get some Real sunlight. And I Feed him. When I get home I turn the lights on and feed him again. 



Sorry it was so Long Lol =)


----------



## BettaFish1530 (Mar 30, 2016)

:-D Super Glad It's Ok. Phew. I recently Got a New Betta and a One gallon Tank. The tank comes with 11 Different Color Features. 7 Colors In all. U Can Make it to where it stays on one color or Changes. There is slow and Medium and fast and there is One where U can Make the colours change Randomly instead of in order. I usually Leave it on for about 3-4 Hours and I make sure i turn it off when I go to bed. Also when just get up to go to school I open my curtains And leave the LED lights off so He can Have a break from them and get some Real sunlight. And I Feed him. When I get home I turn the lights on and feed him again. 



Sorry it was so Long Lol =)


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Think it will depend on the fish since mine can't stand blue lights for some reason.


----------

